# Gutes Netzteil zu gutem Preis



## Adrianone (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community,
vor kurzem eröffnete ich eine Thread wegen eines Problems mit der Grafikdarstellung. Letzendlich hat sich herausgestellt, dass es am zu schwachen Netzteil lag. Daher wollte ich mal nach euren Favoriten bzw. Kaufempfehlungen erkundigen. 
Meine Komponenten:
Derzeitiges Netzteil:  ATX 250 Pa (1Pf)
RAM: 6 GB
GPU: MSI Twin Frozr III GTX 660
CPU: Intel i5-665 @ 3200 MHz
Modell: Packard Bell iXtreme M5800
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium

Anmerkung: Der Preis des Netzteils sollte sich jedoch noch im moderaten Bereich (bis 60€, falls nötig, kann es auch mehr sein) bewegen, falls das möglich ist.
Vielen Dank schon mal für alle hilfreichen Beiträge!

EDIT: Sorry für die Themabewertung, ich wollte nur ausprobieren, ob man seinen eigenen Thread bewerten kann


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Dezember 2012)

Mhh, 60€ ist schon an der Grenze kalkuliert. Ich würde vielleicht zum 'be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W' oder einem 'Cooler Master GX-450' raten. Bei deinen Komponenten und der Perspektive dass du mal noch was nachrüsten könntest würde ich in jedem Fall nicht weniger als 450 Watt einplanen. Eher sogar 500 und mehr.
Ich selbst bin ja Fan und überzeugter Langzeitanwender von Enermax-NTs, aber da dürfte in deiner Preisklasse nichts zu finden sein.


----------



## Adrianone (3. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die 500 Watt ausreichen, wie du gesagt hast, dann werde ich mir wohl das Pure Power NT zulegen; danke jedenfalls für die Vorschläge


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Dezember 2012)

Beim Pure Power solltest du noch auf die Revision achten: L7 ist veraltet, das verbesserte L8 ist aktuell (liegt aber ganz knapp über 60€).


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Dezember 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> Wenn die 500 Watt ausreichen, wie du gesagt hast, dann werde ich mir wohl das Pure Power NT zulegen; danke jedenfalls für die Vorschläge


Du hast die aktuelle Hardware bisher (irgendwie) mit nem 250er zum laufen bewegt  da sollte die doppelte Power ja ausreichend sein, oder?
Ich beobachte zwar immer wieder das der Trend zum überdimensionierten NT geht, aber in Punkto Energieeffizienz ist das leider der völlig falsche Weg


----------



## Adrianone (3. Dezember 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht 
Danke für die Hilfe, ich werde mir dann letztendlich das Pure Power mit dem "L8" Zusatz kaufen.


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab beim Überfliegen der Datenblätter eigentlich keine gravierenden oder übermäßigen Unterschiede gefunden. Der Wirkungsgrad variiert wohl um 2-3% und die Leistung auf der 12V-Leitung in der Kombination ist gestiegen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

Also, an sich gibt es da genug mit 450-500W, die locker reichen, um die 50€ herum. Die BQ sind aber auf jeden Fall okay. Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## Enisra (3. Dezember 2012)

Nur mal so kurz reingeworfen, warum es quatsch ist sich über genügend Leistung gedanken zu machen:

Wenn man nicht gerade einen Stromfresser-AMD hat, genemigt sich ein i7 so grade mal 99Watt, eine Grafikkarte so um die 185Watt rum


----------



## RichardLancelot (3. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Nur mal so kurz reingeworfen, warum es quatsch ist sich über genügend Leistung gedanken zu machen:
> 
> Wenn man nicht gerade einen Stromfresser-AMD hat, genemigt sich ein i7 so grade mal 99Watt, eine Grafikkarte so um die 185Watt rum


Darum hat wahrscheinlich sein 250er NT auch noch gereicht.  Mal im Ernst, es wäre Geldverschwendung ein über- oder unterdimensioniertes NT zu kaufen, darum sollte man eins wählen das die derzeitigen Ansprüche abdecken kann und auch beim Nachrüsten von Komponenten noch Luft hat. Bei einem 400er oder 450er würde ich mir zum zweiten Fall schon etwas Sorgen machen...


----------



## MisterSmith (3. Dezember 2012)

Es ist vermutlich schon zu spät, aber was man hier lesen muss, naja.
Cooler Master Silent Pro M 600W. 

Ich hatte zuvor Netzteile die rein von der Leistung her locker hätten reichen müssen, was sie auch taten, bis zu ihrem Ableben. Aber darum ging es mir gar nicht, lies dir am besten diverse Tests durch, in denen das Gehäuse des Netzteils geöffnet wurde und die einzelnen Komponenten kompetent unter die Lupe genommen werden.

Wie hier z.B. mit meinem empfohlenen NT, da wird auch klar weshalb es solche Preisunterschiede gibt.


> This power supply is flawless on this stage, with two Y capacitors and two X capacitors more than the minimum required, plus an X capacitor after the rectifying bridge.


Cooler Master Silent Pro M 600 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Und *bitte* bringt jetzt niemand das "Argument" aber meines hielt so oder so lange, ich habe mal einen relativ guten Vergleich mit Sicherheitsgurten beim Auto gelesen, solange nichts passiert ist alles in Ordnung wenn man ohne fährt, aber wehe es kracht...

EDIT: Ach ja, und die Conclusions von dem Test passen auch relativ gut zu deinen Anforderungen deines gewählten Titel dieses Threads.


> Then we have pricing. It is being sold for USD 100 in the United States,  which puts it as a *no-brainer against its main competitors*, like Zalman ZM600-HP...
> ....– in fact it is *cheaper and a way better product than Cooler Master GX 750 W*.


Ich denke viel klarer geht es eigentlich kaum noch.


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Dezember 2012)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Überfliegen der Datenblätter eigentlich keine gravierenden oder übermäßigen Unterschiede gefunden. Der Wirkungsgrad variiert wohl um 2-3% und die Leistung auf der 12V-Leitung in der Kombination ist gestiegen.


Dazu kommen noch abnehmbare Kabel, 1 Jahr längere Garantie und ErP Lot 6.


----------



## Adrianone (4. Dezember 2012)

Also mich persönlich hat das Pure Power L8 NT überzeugt; ist auch schon bestellt 
Es gab zwar einige Rezensionen (Quelle: Amazon), die von Ausfällen des NT nach kurzer Zeit oder sogar von Zerstörung des Mainboards berichteten, ich vertraue aber mal auf die Mehrheit. Sollte es dennoch irgendwelche Probleme geben, kann ich mich hier ja an die hilfsbereite Community wenden ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> [...]Es gab zwar einige Rezensionen (Quelle: Amazon), die von Ausfällen des NT nach kurzer Zeit oder sogar von Zerstörung des Mainboards berichteten, ich vertraue aber mal auf die Mehrheit. Sollte es dennoch irgendwelche Probleme geben, kann ich mich hier ja an die hilfsbereite Community wenden ^^


Bei Amazon gibt's immer ein paar Leute die jammern dass alles Mist ist. Ich Vergleiche da immer die Anzahl (max. 1:3 Verhältnis von neg. zu pos. Bewertungen) und such die Hardware dann nochmal bei Alternate.
Im Falle des L8 wäre es also ca. 1:10 und bei Alternate 0:22...ich denke das spricht für das NT...vorallem zu dem Preis.


----------



## Adrianone (4. Dezember 2012)

Dann werde ich mein neues NT ja guten Gewissens einbauen können 
Und danke noch mal für deine/eure hilfreichen Beiträge!


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> ...Es gab zwar einige Rezensionen (Quelle: Amazon), die von Ausfällen des NT nach kurzer Zeit oder sogar von Zerstörung des Mainboards berichteten, ich vertraue aber mal auf die Mehrheit. Sollte es dennoch irgendwelche Probleme geben, kann ich mich hier ja an die hilfsbereite Community wenden ^^


 Wozu schreib ich eigentlich? 
1. Das NT kann immer nur ein bestimmtes Maß an Schutz bieten, deshalb kann man die relativ wenigen Ausfälle vergessen, die Leute die das berichtet haben können gar nicht wissen, ob es am NT lag oder ob jedes andere bzw. ein besser schützendes auch Defekt gegangen wäre.

2. Ein NT zerstört kein Mainboard, wenn dann hat es nicht gut genug geschützt.

3. Wenn dir dir die Leute in Foren bei einem Netzteil helfen können dann war es kein wirkliches Problem mit dem NT.


----------



## Adrianone (4. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wozu schreib ich eigentlich?
> 1. Das NT kann immer nur ein bestimmtes Maß an Schutz bieten, deshalb kann man die relativ wenigen Ausfälle vergessen, die Leute die das berichtet haben können gar nicht wissen, ob es am NT lag oder ob jedes andere bzw. ein besser schützendes auch Defekt gegangen wäre.
> 
> 2. Ein NT zerstört kein Mainboard, wenn dann hat es nicht gut genug geschützt.
> ...



Gut, dann kann ich ja beruhigt das NT einbauen, ohne einen Totalschaden befürchten zu müssen


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> Gut, dann kann ich ja beruhigt das NT einbauen, ohne einen Totalschaden befürchten zu müssen x)


 Das ist ein unzulässiger Umkehrschluss.  

Man kann nur keine Rückschlüsse aus relativ wenigen solcher Berichte ziehen, höchstens bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit fällt ein NT aus, dann hat aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel mehr Gewicht, dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um ein Problem mit dem Netzteil handelt.

Zum Beispiel hat das von mir empfohlene Netzteil von jedem 5 Sterne auf Amazon erhalten. Wenn man sich die Kommentare dazu durchliest, warum sie diese vergeben haben, dann fasst man sich schon teilweise an den Kopf.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das ist ein unzulässiger Umkehrschluss.
> 
> Man kann nur keine Rückschlüsse aus relativ wenigen solcher Berichte ziehen, höchstens bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit fällt ein NT aus, dann hat aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit viel mehr Gewicht, dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um ein Problem mit dem Netzteil handelt.
> 
> Zum Beispiel hat das von mir empfohlene Netzteil von jedem 5 Sterne auf Amazon erhalten. Wenn man sich die Kommentare dazu durchliest, warum sie diese vergeben haben, dann fasst man sich schon teilweise an den Kopf.


 naja, das waren ja die Meinungen, BEVOR den Leuten das Netzteil inkl Board um die Ohren geflogen sind - mögen die User in Frieden ruhen.... *Sorge schür*  

im Ernst: das ist sehr gewagt von denjenigen zu sagen, dass es WEGEN des Netzteils zu dem Problem gab. Da muss schon eine ganz extreme Überspannung von Außen kommen oder ein sehr extremer Defekt vorliegen, wenn bei einem Markennetzteil-Ausfall mehr als ein bisschen Datenverlust stattfindet, der passieren kann, wenn der PC ausgerechnet beim Schreiben von einigen Dateien ausgeht.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, das waren ja die Meinungen, BEVOR den Leuten das Netzteil inkl Board um die Ohren geflogen sind - mögen die User in Frieden ruhen.... *Sorge schür*


Dafür gibt es aber eigentlich die Update-Funktion bei den Amazonrezensionen. 


Herbboy schrieb:


> im Ernst: das ist sehr gewagt von denjenigen zu sagen, dass es WEGEN des Netzteils zu dem Problem gab. Da muss schon eine ganz extreme Überspannung von Außen kommen oder ein sehr extremer Defekt vorliegen, wenn bei einem *Markennetzteil-Ausfall* mehr als ein bisschen Datenverlust stattfindet, der passieren kann, wenn der PC ausgerechnet beim Schreiben von einigen Dateien ausgeht.


 Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, weshalb schreibe ich bzw. in diesem Fall zitiere ich überhaupt.  
In meinem ersten Post schrieb ich über das *Cooler Master* Silent Pro M 600W.

Aus dem Fazit des Tests zu diesem Netzteil zitierte ich:
– in fact it is cheaper and *a way better product* than *Cooler Master* GX 750 W

Es handelt sich dabei sogar um die gleiche Marke.


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, weshalb schreibe ich bzw. in diesem Fall zitiere ich überhaupt.
> In meinem ersten Post schrieb ich über das *Cooler Master* Silent Pro M 600W.
> 
> Aus dem Fazit des Tests zu diesem Netzteil zitierte ich:
> ...


Nun, Herr Schmitt, das Problem mit Ihren Beiträgen ist schlicht, dass a) nur ein Gerät vorgelegt wurde, dieses b) fast 80% über dem angestrebten Preisniveau liegt und c) Sie damit zwar gute Argumente vorbringen, aber kaum auf Fragen bzw. Anforderungen des Threaderstellers eingehen.


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2012)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Nun, Herr Schmitt, das Problem mit Ihren Beiträgen ist schlicht, dass a) nur ein Gerät vorgelegt wurde, dieses b) fast 80% über dem angestrebten Preisniveau liegt und c) Sie damit zwar gute Argumente vorbringen, aber kaum auf Fragen bzw. Anforderungen des Threaderstellers eingehen.


 Grüße Sie Herr Lancelot.  
Der Threadersteller sucht, wie der Titel schon sagt. ein gutes Netzteil zu einem guten Preis. Auch aus zugegeben eigenem Interesse nannte ich ihm meines, welches meiner Meinung nach genau das ist.

Auch aus Eigeninteresse deshalb, weil ich möchte dass es so lange wie möglich produziert wird, damit ich mir sofort ein neues kaufen kann, falls mein altes einmal tatsächlich den Geist aufgeben sollte, wo es aber noch nicht den Hauch eines Anzeichens dafür gibt, wie leises Fiepen oder ähnliches.

Außerdem war dieses eine Antwort auf den Text von Herboy, was unweigerlich durch das Zitat unmissverständlich klar sein sollte, und natürlich auch da sich der TE das Netzteil bereits gekauft hat.

Meine Empfehlung war vor allem im groben sich auf kompetente Tests zu verlassen, wie z. B. die von Hardware Secrets und nicht auf Leute die es zwar gut meinen, sich aber lediglich auf Daten der Herstellerangaben beziehen, die sowieso fast nie stimmen.

Übrigens, wenn ich den Preis meines jetzigen Netzteils auf die Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu den NT die ich davor besaß umrechne, dann ist es das günstigste das ich jemals hatte, und ich hatte auch welche zwischen 20-40 Euro.

Und wenn man den Test von Hardware Secrets liest wird einem auch relativ schnell klar warum.


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem war dieses eine Antwort auf den Text von Herboy, was unweigerlich durch das Zitat unmissverständlich klar sein sollte, und natürlich auch da sich der TE das Netzteil bereits gekauft hat.


 Das habe ich schon verstanden...ich war nur verwundert dass Sie von all Ihren Aussagen Backups abgelegt haben 



> Meine Empfehlung war vor allem im groben sich auf kompetente Tests zu verlassen, wie z. B. die von Hardware Secrets und nicht auf Leute die es zwar gut meinen, sich aber lediglich auf Daten der Herstellerangaben beziehen, die sowieso fast nie stimmen.


 "Nie" würde ich jetzt als übertrieben bewerten, ich stimme aber zu dass sie sich selten auf Fachwissen und tech. Analyse stützen.





> Übrigens, wenn ich den Preis meines jetzigen Netzteils auf die Lebensdauer im Vergleich zu den NT die ich davor besaß umrechne, dann ist es das günstigste das ich jemals hatte, und ich hatte auch welche zwischen 20-40 Euro.
> 
> Und wenn man den Test von Hardware Secrets liest wird einem auch relativ schnell klar warum.


Ich nutze da die Gelegenheit noch schnell um 2 Review des L8 nach zu reichen.

@Technic3D
@ComputerBase

(und es gibt sogar noch einen in der PCGH 11/11, sollte jemand diese haben kann er ja mal das Ergebnis ansagen)


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2012)

Mir geht es doch überhaupt nicht darum, das Netzteil schlecht zu machen, welches sich der TE gekauft hat. 

Falls dieser Eindruck entstanden ist, dann ist es ein falscher. Mir ging es nur um die Argumentation weshalb er sich dieses kaufen soll und der TE auch noch die Rezensionen von Amazon, bei einem Netzteil(!), wo vermutlich die Mehrheit der Leute noch nie das Innenleben des selbigen zu Gesicht bekommen haben, für eine Kaufentscheidung heranzieht.

Nebenbei, von Technic3D bin ich nicht besonders überzeugt, zumindest was die Tests zu den Netzteilen betrifft. Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder mit meinem NT anfangen, aber es nun mal die beste Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu den Tests die ich habe und da kann ich die Bewertung nicht vollständig nachvollziehen.

Was aber ausdrücklich nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich das L8 in irgendeiner Weise schlecht finde, würde ich sowieso erst beurteilen, wenn es bei mir im Einsatz wäre und den täglichen Härtetest über mehrere Jahre überstanden hat, oder auch nicht, wie alle meine anderen Netzteile zuvor.


----------

